# My Humble Stash :)



## xxAngelxx (Dec 5, 2008)

I have bought MAC on and off for a couple years now, since holiday 2005, but haven't *really* got into buying a whole until Cult of Cherry this year. So here is my MAC makeup.... Sorry for the big pics!






eyeshadow singles:
Odd Couple, Engaging, Hot Contrast, Polar Opposite, Jewel Blue, Pompous Blue, Cool Heat, Parrot, Springtime Skipper, Slip Pink, Mythology, Amber Lights, Tempting, Mulch, Electra, Mothbrown, Magic Dust, Solar White & Phloof!





palettes:
Spiced Chocolate, Take Wing, Holiday 2005 Trend Eye Palette, Holiday 2006 Velvet: 6 Smoked Eyes, Holiday 2006 Lace: 6 Warm Eyes, Eyes on Manish x6, A Mei: 3 Bold Eyes, Fascinating Ruby: 3 Plum Lips, and Passionately Red: 3 Cool Lips





clock wise from my Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder (wanted to keep the same sizes together lol), Warmed, New Vegas, Petticoat, Light Flush, and Northern Light





blushes and pressed beauty powders:
Peachykeen, Pink Swoon, Honour, Fleurry, Eversun, Stark Naked, Blooming, Pleasureful, and Warm Soul





random:
Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder, Improper Copper CCB, Lucent Mineralize Sheersheen Loose Powder, Drizzlegold Loose Beauty Powder, Glimmershimmers in Loves Pink and Ritzy!, and Fluidlines in Shade and Sweet Sage





random stuff





eye liners: Iris Accents, Goldenair, Mystery, Powersurge, Hyacinth, Tarnish, Black Russian, Molasses, Indigo, and Black Funk
lip liners: Oak and Cedar





pigment samples





pigments:
top row: Jewelmarine, Pastorale, Spiritualize, Silver Fog, Fairylite, Entremauve, Lovely Lily
middle row: Gold Mode, Museum Bronze, Copperclast, Reflects Antique Gold, Cocomotion, Rose, Pink Bronze
bottom row: Pinked Mauve, Reflects Blackened Red, Quietly, Teal, Frost, Fuchsia, and Pink Glitter





lipsticks:
Bare, Fanfare, Satiate, Twig, Ramblin Rose, Lightly Ripe, Siss, Midimauve, Delish, Style It Up (melted in car - so sad!), Viva Glam V, Real Treasure, and Soft Spot





lipglasses, lustres, gelee, etc:
Underage, Bliss Me, Moonstone, Bare Truth, Pastel Emotion, Nymphette, Tittle Tassle, Prrr, Taupe Notch, Oyster Girl, La La Libertine, Revealing, Oh Baby, Major Minor, Lust, Impish, Spirited, Fashion Pack, Cherry Blossom, Pinkular, C-Thru, Pink Manish, Enchatress, Pink Poodle, Rich & Ripe, In 3D, Love Nectar, Dewy Jube, Pinkarat, Ornamental, Rainbeau, Acrylicka, Pop Mode, Zazoom, My Dear, Explicit, and Sizzlepeach


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fabulous!!! Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 5, 2008)

wow great collection.. nice stuff


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fab collection


----------



## malika (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh man. You could play with this for MONTHS without taking a single break! Go you!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a great collection!


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 5, 2008)

I love everything in your collection!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

wow!!! very nice stash


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 5, 2008)

We totally like a lot of the same stuff!  I got a few ideas of lippies to look at though thanks to you!


----------



## orkira (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow great collection!  Love the eye shadows.


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

lovely collection!!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_We totally like a lot of the same stuff! I got a few ideas of lippies to look at though thanks to you!_

 
Ooh, yay! If you have your MAC stash posted, I'm gonna have to look through yours too for some more ideas.


----------

